# Hobby 75oGEL can the single beds be converted to a double?



## 104957 (Jun 4, 2007)

We have had our 05 plate Hobby 750 GEL for over a year now and it is almost perfect! The only thing we would like to do is convert the 2 single beds at the back of the van to a very large double!
My husband is convinced that he has seen a kit that can do this - but I am not so sure?
Does anyone know of this or of anyone who could do this kind of work?
We are based in the north west of England.
Many thanks,
Chris


----------



## 105642 (Jul 5, 2007)

*HOME MADE OPTION*

Hi

You can make a bridging piece out of mdf screwed to a 2x1 frame. This would make up the gap but you need to make up the difference in thicknes to the centre bit by adding foam. Its do-able. The only problem using the stairs but ladders could be added. They would get in the way of the toilet door but its a compromise. We did it but then reverted back to seperate bunks as its a lot cooler abroad.

Pete


----------

